# Kipor Generators...



## daveandcarol

I have been looking at buying a Honda 2000w generator, an EU20i.

I've come across a range of generators made by Kipor, they look pretty good quality and I heard them running. Look very similar to the Honda but much cheaper.

Anyone using one?
Are they any good?
What's the service spares back up like?

Look forward to hearing from you.
Dave and Carol.


----------



## chrisgog

Hate to be negative but we had to move our van on the weekend because of the constant drone of a generator next to us. I t may have been a quiet one but it still got on my nerves. We bought a reconditioned solar panel and prop it up during the day. Works great.
I know I will open a can of worms but they do drive me crazy. Sorry to be negative Dave and Carol but if you do get one please don't leave it on all day. Hope your not offended as that isn't my intention. Have you looked into solar panels??


----------



## 88724

Hi Chris 

Please dont be offended by this.

But Dave is asking about a Ferrari Testarossa and you are asking him to consider a2CV thats only running on 1 Cyl

there is no comparison in power production


----------



## daveandcarol

Well, that wasn't really the sort of answer I was looking for, not very helpful really.

The reason we're looking for a generator (a quiet one at that) is because we'll be spending a long time away from camp sites and other people.

Now back to the original question.......can anyone tell me about these Kipor generators?


----------



## 88724

Hi Dave

I have never heard of Kipor but if it's cheap enough why worry

someone refered to cheap gennies not long back for the same price as the Honda you could buy 10 cheapo's

In which case why worry about spares?

If its quiet enough and you like the look.........

George


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi

I saw plenty of those generators at the Peterborough show. some of the traders were using them to power their stands. It looks to me like they have just hit this country, after being succesfull elsewhere. A search in google gives lots of Aussie links, i didn't read much but you can do the same and find out.

They are a couple of DB noisier than the comparable Honda product, which is i suppose acceptable, as the honda 10i is i think the quietest portable genny.

They look nice as well - copying the Honda style.

If you buy from a proper uk dealer you will get a 12 months guarantee i assume.

Dave


----------



## teensvan

Hi Dave.

Bought one of these generators one month ago starts and runs fine. Run our 2kw fan heater very well. Only got it for use when we start wild camping, or when our battries run low. Saw the same generator at the Peterborough show but under a different name.

steve & ann----teensvan.


----------



## daveandcarol

Hi Steve & Ann

Think I'll give one a try.

By the way, I see you have a 748, we've just placed an order for one. What do you think to the van?


----------



## Dave757

The same generators are on e bay branded europa ,---even cheaper , anybody tried these?


----------



## 88934

This is slightly off topic, but may be a little relevant. 

I was looking at buying a new generator to replace my older (but brilliant) Kawasaki. The ultimate would have been of course the Honda, but it I considered it too expensive, when I already own a great genny? 

The reason I wanted to replace mine, was weight. Mine is twice the weight of a Honda, but still very manageable. However, I just get this bee in my bonnet about knowing it could be twice as easy to manage.. if you follow  

Anyway, the Kipor was one of the alternatives that I looked at closely. But I also wanted to convert to LPG, As I hate smelly petrol and LPG has far greater advantages. 

Upon ringing around the various LPG companies which produce the kits, not one of them would touch a Kipor (or Kipper, as they seamed to refer to them, humm), and all gave me the same answer... they were poorly constructed and had terrible valve seats, which when running on LPG burnt out in no time? Thus were totally unsuitable to convert to LPG.

The Kipor however is still a great genny for the money in my eyes, if you have no intention of doing the LPG thing. I dare say it will perform and last well on petrol just fine, with no problems. And so what if in a few years down the road it packs up. They are so cheap, you can afford to just dispose of it and buy a new one  

Anyway, My point being, is that someone reading this thread might make the mistake I nearly did, and be looking at a Kipor with later intentions to convert to LPG. Which just won't be possible. 

In the end I just decided to keep my current genny, and purchased the LPG kit already available for it. 

Cheers


----------



## 89425

I looked at the Kipor about a year ago, they were also made under a similar name previous to Kipor. They are made by a company who buy in all the bits and just assemble them in to generators. Some one mentioned Honda, yes they are an image of Honda (as to the whether the ‘workings’ are an image, I don’t know), and Honda got upset and had various court cases with the company making them and the various importers. Its obviously now been settled as the market is now full of them. Unfortunately the legal bits almost bankrupted the importer I was going to use, hence he won't touch them now.

Apart from that, I don't know anything about their reliability etc.


----------



## stewartwebr

*I have one*

Hi,

I bought one about 9 months ago. Been very happy with the performance. The main thing for me is noise. Although I only use it when wild camping well away from other vans.

I have been more than impressed with it. I compared the noise to that of my friends Honda and none of us conducting the test could hear any difference when running the same load.

If you are buying one look on E-Bay. I bought mine from a large stockist who sells on E-Bay. You can also but direct from him on his website but he sells them £30 cheaper on E-Bay.

The ones at Peterborough on the "Show Special2 Prices were £50 more expensive than the guy on E-Buy. 8O

I would go for it!!

Stewart


----------



## 88724

Just spotted that another site as linked to this thread, one point on the linking site that as not been addressed/answered and that is about using an RCD with a genny.

In *most cases a genny* does not have an earth and therefore an RCD does not afford any protection.


----------



## JohnDough

Running a Kipor 1Kw for over a year now and no problems very quiet except when when boiling a kettle!!!

Starts first kick every time ,had a 2 stroke before weighed a ton and a bi**h to start so very pleased with this Honda Copy!!!


----------



## lummers

Hi Dave and Carol,
I bought a Kipor 3000tc camping generator, and use it all the while. Its brilliant and unbeliveably quiet.It runs my 240 volt mains aircon with ease when wild camping.Highly recommended.

Dave


----------



## moblee

I'm considering buying a generator for extra power,but i'm concerned
about the noise also drops & surges in power with the output not
being smooth.
Any advice appreiciated


----------



## krull

Honda make great generators but the 2KW version is a big and heavy bit of kit. Ask yourself why on earth would you need 2Kw? The 1Kw vrsion is considerably smaller and lighter. 

The usual reason for wanting 2kw are for electric kettles, and toasters. All of these will run on gas cheaper. There is even a 2kw fan heater mentioned! Surely you would be better off using the van's gas heater, it will be cheaper to run and that is what it is made for.

I use a gernerator (hONDA ex350 (300 watts)). It is tiny but will run the van's battery charger and in the evening also the tv and a few lights. 

Remember, Are you going to want to start a big heavy genny just to make a cup of tea, or do you want something quiet to run for the whole evening when your leisure batteries are flat?


----------



## moblee

Thanks krull,useful information.
We've just bought a newish m/home but its only got one leisure battery
which won't last long away from hook-up.


----------



## Mikemoss

When we were tuggers, a Honda generator was our passport to all those lovely CLs with no hookups and was worth it's weight in gold. The fact that it weighed pretty much the same as gold, or lead, made me ditch in favour of the much lighter Kipor inverter type 1kw model when we switched to a motorhome.

The Kipor's fine. Starts well, runs well, charges the battery, is light enough for me to nip it in and out of its storage place under the dinette table when needed.....it's just that we really don't seem to need it any more.

Using the motorhome to mooch about during the day seems to put more than enough charge into the single 75amp battery to see us through until the next day. And so on. So Kipor only gets a ride with us when Mrs M needs a hairdryer to make herself even more beautiful.

So general advice is this: Kipors are fine (if you can still find one after that Honda hoo hah) but do you really need one if you're going to be travelling around each day?


----------



## moblee

> So Kipor only gets a ride with us when Mrs M needs a hairdryer to make herself even more beautiful.


Doe's she read your posts mike :lol:

We will occasionally be away from hook-up for two days,& my
children love their Dvd's.
Perhaps i'll get another identical battery.


----------



## geraldandannie

moblee said:


> Perhaps i'll get another identical battery.


Good call, IMO. We've done the same, and we'll invest in a 140W solar panel sometime this year.

Gerald


----------



## 110279

I too have a Kipor 3000t digital generator, it works great, starts first time and runs the 5th wheel mains without a problem. I do tend to use it for a short time, just to keep the batteries up and then switch over to the inverter when the site says "generators out". You should ensure you buy a digital genny as they maintain the correct thingy you need for things like laptops, evidently this thingy (I don't do technical) ensures a smooth suppy of the correct lecky so that the laptop doesn't get the hump. Mine has an earth wire connector spike which I just poke into the soft earth so that the RCD's will blow when needed, it has two standard Euro and one 12v outlet under waterproof liftup lids. It holds about 5 litres of unleaded and lasts beteen 4 and 7 hours dependent upon the load, obviously running the E Cat microwave and a 2Kw kettle runs the auto throttle at full revs and therefore less hpg. My standard hookup cable works fine - I usually site in the kitchen tent or under the 5th front end, it does need to be out of the rain. Weighs in at 24 kgs so watch your payload. Maintenance consists of checking the oil after each use, topping up and setting the piston (with the starter pull cable) so that the valves are closed, particularly if it is not going to be used for sometime. I have had mine 3 years and used it maybe 12 times.
Originally bought from Peak Power mail order for £369 delivered.


----------



## moblee

Thanks gerald,
Solar panels, after the initial outlay a very cheap source of sustainable
power,but (I know this has been asked before) do they return a feasible
supply of power to the batteries over a shortish period of time.


Gerald i'm not slatting your idea,i'm just discussing my options


----------



## 110279

My 5th has two 270 a/h leisure batteries and a 100 watt solar panel.
I find that the solar panel will keep the batteries topped up for about 4 or 5 days dependent upon the weather, its very sunny here in southern Spain at the moment so I am getting 5 days before they drop just below 12 volts, I then turn on the mains charger overnight to get them back up to 14 plus again. The site I am on meters electricity so this is where solar panels and being prudent kicks in, at home and on sites with no meters I tend just to keep the charger running all the time. The solar panel has made a big difference in the bills for last month as gainst the previous month when I ran the charger almost continuously (a difference of 40 Euros). Off course I don't run the generator or the inverter here as they are unnecessary.


----------



## moblee

Hello essarx.

Two 270 a/h batteries,100 watt solar panel & sunny southern spain :roll: 
nah give your generator a rest :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobandjane

We have a kipor generator 1000 very pleased with it. Taken it all over Europe and only used it at Lincoln show (still its only 14 kg)and we only use when the batteries go flat.But its aways there when you need it. A bit like the snow chains ( only 14 kg) never used them. But then solar panels are heavy if you get a good size one that does any good,plus another battery, So you get will be best for you.I don't like the noise but it is instant power...............But you get what you pay for.bobandjane.


----------



## 99412

One of my friends runs one and swears by it. The one thing to watch though is which type you buy. The yellow one gives out a true sine wave which is what you need if wishing to power a laptop or other electronic device. Other wise the cheaper red one is fine.


----------



## ksebruce

bobandjane said:


> We have a kipor generator 1000 very pleased with it. Taken it all over Europe and only used it at Lincoln show (still its only 14 kg)and we only use when the batteries go flat.But its aways there when you need it. A bit like the snow chains ( only 14 kg) never used them. But then solar panels are heavy if you get a good size one that does any good,plus another battery, So you get will be best for you.I don't like the noise but it is instant power...............But you get what you pay for.bobandjane.


I have one of these and have used it quite a bit. Only have one liesure battery, no room for another one. If we have no hook up we have we run it for 2 1/2 to 3 hours between 3 and 6 in the afternoon. This gives enough power to cook a meal on our Remoska, charge the battery which enables us to run our 12v tele, sky box and lights etc till the next afternoon. Good little genny.


----------



## eddied

*Kipor generator*

 Buon giorno tutti,
I bought one of the small Kipor generators at Lincoln July 2006. Works fine, quiet enough, light enough, small enough: tops up batteries when needed. Tends only to be used in winter months when energy requirements a bit heavier. Starts easily, used little unleaded fuel, and a bit of engine oil now and again.
saluti,
eddied


----------

